# Canister filter cracked



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

So I woke up this morning to a tank that was 1/3 empty. There was no obvious source of leak, until I picked up the canister filter.

I am currently waiting on a replacement impeller from Marineland. The one I have got all wobbly. Well it looks like the wobbly impeller must have cracked the canister because water was slowly dripping out the bottom of it. 

I already had a second one of these on order, so I hope it arrives today. I guess I will need to contact Marineland and ask for another canister as well now.

Now I have to clean up 30 gallons of water from the floor. Gah!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Gah is right. Which filter?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It was a Marineland Magnum 350.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, I have a bunch of them have never cracked one. Was there a rock in the impeller well? Was it sitting in sunlight (damages most clear plastic). They do sell the part. 

Marineland does has great customer service, though I am wondering about their QC. My new out of the box Penguin 350 made such a racket they are sending me a replacement impeller.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Whoa, that would not be good. That's way too much to lose


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Wow, I have a bunch of them have never cracked one. Was there a rock in the impeller well? Was it sitting in sunlight (damages most clear plastic). They do sell the part.
> 
> Marineland does has great customer service, though I am wondering about their QC. My new out of the box Penguin 350 made such a racket they are sending me a replacement impeller.


I think some sand had gotten down in there when I first started the tank. It seemed to sand down one side of the impeller magnet making it wobble when it was spinning. They are sending me a new impeller, and I hope they will send me a new canister as well. 

I did not get the canister I ordered today, but hopefully it will come tomorrow. Otherwise, I will have to show my room mate how to set it up. I am going on vacation.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hope everything turns out ok for ya.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Agreed, have fun on vacation


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lol that sucks man, get a Fluval, they are my favorite, but I do have that same one you have and the HOT too. Also you sure its maybe just not the oring that went bad?

I guess either way you need to call them about it.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! and here I was mad about over filling my 29 gallon today. I was tinkering with my new co2 stuff and completely forgot that I was adding water...what a rookie. At least your mess was equipment failure not operator failure!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

AquariumTech said:


> Also you sure its maybe just not the oring that went bad?


Yeah, I took it out, and it was leaking where the impeller sits. There were several small cracks and a large crack.



grogan said:


> Wow! and here I was mad about over filling my 29 gallon today. I was tinkering with my new co2 stuff and completely forgot that I was adding water...what a rookie. At least your mess was equipment failure not operator failure!


At least it didn't drain more. The filter intake goes down about 75% into the tank. It could have drained 70+ gallons on the floor.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fluval's impeller in the lid design is a lot better with sand. But the 350 is the biggest canister/flow for the price and usually much quieter than HOBs. 

You can buy the plastic parts of the impeller with the metal shaft (which gets bent) pretty cheaply. The money is in the magnet. IMO, its good practice to have that spare part on hand as well as the clips or rubber bands for holding the hoses on. I had a ponytail holder on one hose for awhile.

My 350 floods have usually been where the hose meets the lid, but it happens during set up, so the mess doesn't go unnoticed. All my worst floods have been from the water supply (tap water aquarium fill hose, dishwasher, shower, sink supply).


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The filter I ordered came in today, so at least I have filtration. I just through the filter material from the broken one in this one. 

I am still waiting on the parts for the broken filter though. When I have those in, I will have two working canister filters so I wont have to worry about complete filter failure.


----------

